# Interior Light - Bulb Blown



## FATFACE (Sep 23, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how to replace the bulb for the front interior light? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

yu talking about the centre one?
if so there is a small slot in the centre front/rear edge - get a 5mm screwdriver in and the cover pops off - the bulb is a peculiar value tho - i had to get mine from a stealer - and fitting it up inside that recess needs very long thin fingers.
Apart from that its a doddle.


----------



## FATFACE (Sep 23, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> yu talking about the centre one?
> if so there is a small slot in the centre front/rear edge - get a 5mm screwdriver in and the cover pops off - the bulb is a peculiar value tho - i had to get mine from a stealer - and fitting it up inside that recess needs very long thin fingers.
> Apart from that its a doddle.



That's the one - Cheers, will give it a try tomoz


----------

